# PCB pier first time



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Got to the Pier about 6am, not much happening then. Since it was my first time at that Pier so I hung back to see how it works there,
It wasn't long till I got rigged up and began fishing, Some helpful people there , The sabiki gang was knocking it out on Hardtailes some Blue Runners , Didn't see a King come over the rail till around 1:30 or so , a few Spanish here and there , Far different than the way Pier's
I've been fishing in NC. but they are just as serious. Lot's of Remoras , I got 3 of them so it wasn't a skunk day.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I know tarpon have been hanging out at Navarre, can't speak for the other piers. Good luck


----------

